# BellSouth Tech Support



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

This may be a long one, but here goes:

About a month ago I received a call from Bell South, telling me that DSL was now available in my (rural) area. I immediately signed up. The options were Fas Access DSL and DSL Lite... I naturally chose Fast Access DSL.

A few days later the DSL modem and software package arrived and I set up my DSL account.

I was never able to acheive a download speed above 256K, about right for DSL LIte. I assumed that I was probably at the extreme range for DSL service. One morning, however, I did connect at 800K, which convinced me that there was some other problem. 

I contacted Bell South tech support on line and the agent told me that my connection speed did seem too low, but nothing he could suggest was any help.

I then telephoned Bell South tech support (the first of MANY calls) and could acheive nothing from them either. I asked on several occasions if I might have been mistakenly provisioned for DSL Lite, and was assured that this was not the case.

Finally, a service technician was dispatched to my location to check the wiring... he could find nothing wrong.

Just as the technician was leaving, the mail arrived... with my phone bill. I opened the bill and, sure enough, I had DSL Lite!

One more phone call (to Bell South BILLING this time) and the problem was solved. 

I have found that bad tech support can usually be traced back to an agent who was either lazy or poorly trained, or both. In this case, however, I had talked to several agents and two supervisors, and NONE of them could apparently access accurate information about my account. If there was ANY other alternative for broadband access in this area, I would drop Bell South like a hot potato!


----------



## Melodi (Dec 19, 2003)

Obviously there is nothing I can do to change this, but I can wholeheartedly agree with you. I use SBC (southern bell comany) for my DSL and if I could wipe out the whole company I would.....wait did I say that? No, that was my evil twin writing that, so skip that.

I am on their 'hostile' list, when I call and give them my telephone number they always say "Oh, I see your account requires level 2 service" or in other words, "this woman is gonna b*tch to no end and we are not capable of handling her call"

If there is ANY remote possibility to screw up the service, they will screw it up and then deny it's their fault, but it will be mysertiously fixed.

You are not alone, if I had another choice, other than the equally evil cable company, I would switch. Seems every other month my cable bill goes up... at least the cost of DSL is decreasing.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

I haven't noticed any decrease in DSL prices. 5 years ago in Denver, I had cable internet service for $39.95... DSL was the same price. About six months ago (before I moved out in the boonies) I had cable for $29.95... I'm now paying $49.95 for DSL... I wish I COULD get cable here!


----------



## Melodi (Dec 19, 2003)

This is my service
2004-02-29 20:51:44 EST: 1279 / 216
Your download speed : 1279923 bps, or 1279 kbps.
A 156.2 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 216146 bps, or 216 kbps.

Last year I paid $29.95 a month and this year I am paying $26.95 and they tell me next year it will be cheaper. Who knows, but I do know that 3 years ago I was paying $19.95 for cable and now I am paying $42.99 for that same service.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

2004-03-01 07:59:27 EST: 1281 / 570
Your download speed : 1281144 bps, or 1281 kbps.
A 156.3 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 570613 bps, or 570 kbps.

dsl in Canada @ $35.00 monthly will give you this. The important number here is the upload speed which is your surfing speed.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

2004-03-01 10:33:32 EST: 23680 / 3088
Your download speed : 23680254 bps, or 23680 kbps.
A 2890.6 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 3275109 bps, or 3275 kbps.




I'm not sure what I pay for this. It's paid for by research grants and tuition. So I'm sorry this doesn't help, but it's really really nice. You get pissed off when you are using your friend's computer on cable or DSL.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

That must be cable is id Deuce ?


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Looks more like a shared T-1 line...


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

I was just thinking that may be it. In any event its smokin the phone lines..


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brushmaster1:_
> *Looks more like a shared T-1 line... *


Actually, it's shared multiple T3s. I'm not sure how many there are....but my download is almost 24 mbps. That's more than half of one full-T3.  

Shared T-1 would max at 1.5 mbps


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

I guess your not a sad chap then are you deuce


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

^not at all...I spose I pay tuition for something


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Yep


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

yeah it used to be 10 mbps........looks like they've upgrade


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

You have to stop...I'm gettin jealous here


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Sorry.....I'm done.  I don't like to brag, but it's hard not to say something.


----------

